# être décliné / décliner quelque chose



## JUNIO

Hola, no encuentro un significado a decliné que cuadre con el contexto. Se habla de una estantería. La frase completa es:

L'étagère déclinée en colonne se fait moins encombrante et plus pratique

¿Podéis ayudarme?

Gracias


----------



## lpfr

Se trata de una moda lingüística ahora vieja (más de 20 años) que consiste a utilizar "déclinée" para decir que existe o se hace en varias versiones o variantes. O, como aquí, para dar una de las variantes.


----------



## JUNIO

vAYA, MUCHAS GRACIAS lpfr!!!! Ya me cuadra todo!


----------



## Dilsa

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Salut!!!!! Estoy traduciendo un artículo sobre la publicidad en los móviles y las páginas  Web y no entiendo muy bien lo que queire decir esta frase: "Nous sommes en train de décliner sur le mobile ce qui se fait déjà sur le Web"

Mi intento (bastante pobre) es: "Estamos debilitando en el móvil lo  que ya se hace en las páginas Web"

Cualquier alternativa sería muy bien recibida, gracias.


----------



## GURB

Hola
El autor usa este verbo en el sentido de* hacer*.


----------



## Paquita

Si buscas "décliner" en el diccionario de la casa, podrás ver que existe ya en el for un hilo que te da la solución :

*décliner*

I vi 1.estar en decadencia. 2.(salud) debilitarse;
ses forces déclinent sus fuerzas se debilitan. 3.(día) declinar. II vtr 1.Gram declinar. 2.(negar) rehusar, declinar;
il décline toute responsabilité declina toda responsabilidad.

'*décliner*' también aparece en estas entradas: 
Français: se décliner Te proporciona además aquí un enlace hacia la palabra "se décliner" del diccio

Español: quebrantarse - atardecer - decaer - declinar - desmedrar - menguar


*Preguntas en los foros con la(s) palabra(s) 'décliner' en el título:*

se décliner éste el el hilo en el que puedes hacer clic desde aquí
"en train de décliner" = ésta es tu pregunta


----------



## Maimai

Segun mi opinion, aqui no tiene el sentido "debilitarse "
diria algo como "transponer"


----------



## Dilsa

Me parece que el verbo "hacer" como sugiere GURB encaja perfectamente con el sentido. GRacias


----------



## yserien

Sí, coincido con vosotros, "hacer" sería lo apropiado.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,



Maimai said:


> Segun mi opinion, aqui no tiene el sentido "debilitarse "
> diria algo como "transponer"


No, aquí se trata _declinar _en el sentido lingüístico de la palabra.

Creo que _hacer _resulta algo pobre (aunque es este el sentido).
No hemos encontrado todavía una palabra que exprima exactamente.
Quizá:
- _repetir _/ _reproducir_. (No estoy muy convencida )

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Dilsa

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenos días, bonjour,
> 
> 
> No, aquí se trata _declinar _en el sentido lingüístico de la palabra.
> 
> Creo que _hacer _resulta algo pobre (aunque es este el sentido).
> No hemos encontrado todavía una palabra que exprima exactamente.
> Quizá:
> - _repetir _/ _reproducir_. (No estoy muy convencida )
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego


 


LA verdad es que no suena mal tu rpopuesta, creo que entiendo lo que quieres decir y puede que encaje también en el contexto.


----------



## gdiaz

Estamos en vías de dejar de hacer en los móviles lo que ya se hace en la web...?


----------



## soy-yo

Hola, 
Para mí, "décliner" sobreentiende "décliner toute la gamme"; O sea que estamos haciendo todos los servicios, toda la gama de servicios, estamos  creando, *concibiendo  la gama de servicios, de funciones .....

*En "décliner" hay una idea de enumeración.


----------



## Clessidra

Hola a todos,
¿Tiene el sentido de "donner plusiuers formes" el término 'décliner' en la frase de más abajo? ¿Cómo se prodría traducir al español? 
La plupart des phobies de l'adulte comme celles des enfants impliquent les pulsions partielles orales, anales, phalliques, exhibitionnistes *déclinées *dans des thèmes de morsure, de dévoration, de scénarios sadiques...
Muchas gracias y saludos.


----------



## Paquita

Tienes un hilo interesante aquí diriía "repetidas"


----------



## Clessidra

Muchas gracias paquit&.
Un saludo.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Me pregunto si, a falta de un verbo, no podríamos traducir:_ se décliner_ por:
- _repetirse con variantes_

¿Qué opináis?
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Bigang

En un folleto comercial para la venta de productos de chocolate de gama alta, el maestro chocolatero explica cómo llegó a sus nuevas creaciones, que consisten en unas gallinas de chocolate inspiradas en las iglesias rusas y sus campanarios:

*Une partie chocolat et pâtisserie avec la "Poule à l'Œuf d'Or" :*
J'ai imaginé une nouvelle forme de moule contemporain, inspiré des églises russes. Leurs clochés sont extraordinaires tant par leurs formes que par leurs couleurs. Vous pourrez _décliner_ cette poule en entremets ou en moulage de Pâques traditionnel garnie de fritures en chocolat par exemple.

No entiendo el sentido del verbo "décliner" en esta frase. Alguien puede ayudarme?

gracias referencieros
BG


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Bigang, en el Encarta figura esta acepción para "décliner":

2. présenter (sous différents aspects)
  (_décliner un produit en marques et en sous-marques_)


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Dilsa said:


> Salut!!!!! Estoy traduciendo un artículo sobre la publicidad en los móviles y las páginas  Web y no entiendo muy bien lo que queire decir esta frase: "Nous sommes en train de décliner sur le mobile ce qui se fait déjà sur le Web"
> 
> Mi intento (bastante pobre) es: "Estamos debilitando en el móvil lo  que ya se hace en las páginas Web"
> 
> Cualquier alternativa sería muy bien recibida, gracias.


 
Dilsa, de acuerdo con la definición de Encarta, podrías poner "aplicar en el móvil, desarrollar para el móvil" o algo semejante.


----------



## simcog87

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos
​
¡Hola!

¿Me podrían ayudar a traducir esta frase ? La encontré en una canción de Céline Dion.

_Je rêve son visage, je décline son corps et puis je l'imagine habitant mon décor._

_Sueño su cara y perfilo/moldeo su cuerpo y además lo/la imagino viviendo en mi ambiente???_

Gracias de antemano


----------



## MoonLight_lights

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos
​
Hola, quería saber si está bien traducida esta parte de la oración,por favor. Muchas gracias.

*Original*
1 étape: a requis de l'équipe de sélectionner 10 premiers thèmes d'intérêts communs et de les *décliner* en dossiers, jeux, etc.

*Intento*
Etapa 1: requirió que el equipo seleccionara 10 temas principales de interés común para ser tratados (?) mediante documentos, juegos, etc.


----------



## Dentellière

MoonLight_lights said:


> Hola, quería saber si está bien traducida esta parte de la oración,por favor. Muchas gracias.
> 
> *Original*
> 1 étape: a requis de l'équipe de sélectionner 10 premiers thèmes d'intérêts communs et de les *décliner* en dossiers, jeux, etc.
> 
> *Intento*
> Etapa 1: requirió que el equipo seleccionara 10 temas principales de interés común para ser tratados (?) mediante documentos, juegos, etc.


 

Hola Moonlight,

¿_Expuestos_?
¿_Enumerados_?


----------



## MoonLight_lights

Dentellière, muchas gracias por las opciones. ¡A mí me parece muy buena "expuestos"!


----------



## Lekes

Creo que sería mejor intentar con...

Desarrollarlos, ampliarlos, exponerlos...


----------



## meedherrero

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Hola,

Estoy traduciendo un libro de escolaridad (livret scolaire) de un alumno de Bachillerato profesional y no encuentro el sentido de "_*décliné*_" aquí:

Les disciplines: cette rubrique correspond aux différents enseignements dispensés au cours des deux années de formation. Chaque rubrique est complétées par le ou les professeurs responsables de la formation correspondante. Ainsi, les enseignements relatifs à la formation professionnelle technologique et scientifique pourront être *déclinés*.

pensaba en _*detallado*_, pero quería confirmarlo.

Gracias y un saludo


----------



## swift

Si no significa "desglosados", no sé qué podría ser. _Décliner_ también puede significar "rechazar", pero no estoy seguro de que esa acepción se adapte a tu contexto.


----------



## Paquita

Vamos por partes...

1) El contexto es éste: http://ens-prof-tertiaire.ac-dijon....titu/livrets_scolaires/BO_n13_du_26_03_98.pdf

2) Décliner tiene tres sentidos principales:
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/décliner
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/décliner/1
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/décliner/2

Descartamos la idea de dar variantes de un mismo "producto",  la de la decadencia, la de rechazar que no tendrían sentido aquí
No queda más que ésta en mi opinión:


> Le suj. désigne une pers.; le compl. désigne une chose abstr.] _Décliner ses nom, prénoms, titres et qualités._  Les énoncer afin de se faire connaître.


Tal vez "enunciar" ... Pero se correponde más o menos con tu propuesta "detallar"


----------



## swift

Yo diría desglosar.


----------



## Maupassant

Este es un texto sobre la Agencia del Medio Ambiente y del Control de la Energía (ADEME):

"Les citoyens sont à la recherche d'expériences réussies, en quête d'échanges de bonnes pratiques et de dialogue La structure de l'ADEME lui permet de *décliner ses actions *aux niveaux national, régional où les délégations sont au plus près du terrain, et en partenariat avec les associations qui ont déjà mené un remarquable travail de sensibilisation dans les régions qui ont souhaité s'impliquer...."

Creo que el sentido de "déciner ses actions" es el que ya he visto en esta entrada del foro. "¿Se traduciría "lui permet de *décliner ses actions *aux niveaux national, régional" como "...le permite dar varias formas a estas acciones a nivel nacional, regional..."?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Homais

Buenos días, ¿cómo traducirían el "declinée sur" de la frase que sigue. Muchísimas gracias por sacarme de dudas...
El libro es un ensayo de estudios culturales...

"Ne vit-il pas son monde comme celui de la perte et de la scission, et n'entretient-il pas le rêve de retour à une idétité avec soi-même *déclinée sur* le mode de l'essentialité pure et donc, souvent, du dissemblable?"


----------

